# Macbook air + 2 ecrans externes



## MeursaultF (29 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

je dispose d'un macbook air 13" de 2012, et souhaiterai connaitre les solutions pour obtenir l'ecran du mac + 2 écrans supplémentaires (en extension de bureau.)
En fouillant un peu, j'ai trouvé ces solutions: 
http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/gxm/dh2go/digital_me/
http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/gxm/dh2go/displayport/
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00112768.html
mais ça semble quand même très onéreux. Laquelle est la plus intéressante ?
Une autre solution à laquelle j'ai pensé, c'est ça: http://www.cable-discount.com/cable-doubleur-video-vga-male-vers-2xvga-femelle.html
mais est-ce que ça va fonctionner comme je le souhaite ?

existe-t-il d'autres possibilités ? 

merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## MeursaultF (5 Septembre 2012)

bonjour,

peut être ce topic est_il passé inaperçu, ducoup je me permet de le "up". 
En espérant obtenir votre aide,

merci d'avance


----------



## nifex (5 Septembre 2012)

Perso avant d'acheter un écran apple j'utilisais le matrox DualHead2Go DP Edition et c'était vraiment très bien


----------



## grün (5 Septembre 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Perso avant d'acheter un écran apple j'utilisais le matrox DualHead2Go DP Edition et c'était vraiment très bien



Qu'est-ce que tu as acheté comme écran Apple, le thunderbolt ? Tu en es content ?


----------



## nifex (13 Septembre 2012)

Oui un thunderbolt et j'en suis vraiment super content. il y a juste le son qui est un peu pourri, mais autrement l'image est vraiment top


----------



## MeursaultF (14 Septembre 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Perso avant d'acheter un écran apple j'utilisais le matrox DualHead2Go DP Edition et c'était vraiment très bien



tu avais donc pu avoir 3 écrans ? (2 ecrans + mac )


----------



## nifex (14 Septembre 2012)

Oui l'écran du MBP et 2 écrans de 1920 x 1080. Et aucun problème, juste parfois un pixel qui buté en scintillant, mais rien de gênant.


----------



## MeursaultF (17 Septembre 2012)

Et concernant cette option, bien moins onereuse: http://www.cable-discount.com/cable-...a-femelle.html

Ça marcherai aussi ?


----------



## nifex (17 Septembre 2012)

Ca me marque page introuvable ton lien


----------



## MeursaultF (14 Novembre 2012)

En fouillant un peu sur le net, j'ai vu qu'hormis le boitier dont on a parlé, le seul moyen serait de passer par les écrans made in Apple à 1k euros, via display port :x

J'esperais que le hd4000 de la version 2012 permettait de brancher directement 2 écrans supplémentaires (pour un total de 3 en comptant l'écran interne), en vga...

Aucune autre solution n'existe ?


----------



## joelapieuvre (14 Février 2014)

Up ! Je recherche aussi une solution avec le dernier MBA ?
Quelqu'un a trouver la meilleure ?

Merci


----------



## joelapieuvre (17 Février 2014)

up! personne ?


----------



## nifex (17 Février 2014)

il y a pas énormément de solution, il y a l'écran d'Apple, il y a les boitiers de Matrox (DualHead2Go) et si non il y a les différents docks thundbolt.

Pour les dock, je crois qu'il n'y a que ces 2 qui ont une sortie vidéo (elles ont seulement une sortie vidéo et pas 2) : Matrox DS1 et CalDigit Thunderbolt Station.

Si tu veux 2 écrans externes je vois que le boitier de Matrox DualHead2Go. Mais il faut contrôler que ton MBA puisse bien gérer une telle résolution avec 3 écrans...


----------



## joelapieuvre (19 Février 2014)

nifex a dit:


> il y a pas énormément de solution, il y a l'écran d'Apple, il y a les boitiers de Matrox (DualHead2Go) et si non il y a les différents docks thundbolt.
> 
> Pour les dock, je crois qu'il n'y a que ces 2 qui ont une sortie vidéo (elles ont seulement une sortie vidéo et pas 2) : Matrox DS1 et CalDigit Thunderbolt Station.
> 
> Si tu veux 2 écrans externes je vois que le boitier de Matrox DualHead2Go. Mais il faut contrôler que ton MBA puisse bien gérer une telle résolution avec 3 écrans...



Merci pour ta réponse, effectivement ça n'a pas l'air simple...

Le problème du Matrox c'est que ça fait 1 seul grand écran super large mais bon je vais finir par choisir cette option qui visiblement est la seule finalement...


----------



## joelapieuvre (26 Février 2014)

J'ai acheté de Matrox DualHead2Go Digital ME, mais impossible de la faire fonctionner avec 2 écrans Philips...
J'ai connecté le Matrox à mon mba 2013 et aux 2 écrans avec des cables DVItoVGA mais rien ne s'affiche à l'écran pourtant le matrox et Mavericks semble avoir détecté les écrans...

Si quelqu'un à déjà rencontrer le problème son aide me serait précieuse...

a+


----------



## nifex (26 Février 2014)

Tu as installé l'application Matrox pour gérer ton boitier ? Il doit y avoir un CD dans le paquet si non tu dois trouver le nécessaire sur le site de Matrox.


----------

